# Re-power on a 1050



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

First,let me say,if this was original,I wouldn't do it!
I've been toying with the idea of replacing the 12hp Kohler single,in my 1050,with my opposed-twin Briggs 20 hp.
It was an 18 hp,but,when I rebuilt it,it was bored out, and it tested at 19.96 hp(20).
The previous owner had installed the Kohler K301s,after the Wisconsin threw a rod. It now has 28 hours on it(it sat for 7 yrs,after he installed the engine).
I checked crank diameter,crank center height,and length,and it's a near-bolt in .
However,the twin has ball bearing crank supports,and I already have the adapter to run an auxiliary hydro pump,on it.
I'm playing with some hydro attachments,that can make it easier to work on my back yard area,so the hydro is needed.
So,what do y'all think ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

C'mon,guys,really? only one reply???


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Swap it John..... Rrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Since it's working tractor I'd swap engine.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I'll give it a try.
If I don't like it,or it doesn't work,I can put the Kohler back in it.


----------



## 69bolens (May 25, 2017)

Well did you ever swap motors?

Mike


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

69bolens said:


> Well did you ever swap motors?
> 
> Mike


Yep,...and it runs good! 
Working on the paint,etc., now.


----------



## 69bolens (May 25, 2017)

I like it! Some fancy exhaust work there! Looks mean! Paints over rated! Lol

If you have the time and $ to paint it , then why not. But i like it looking mean!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

This is my work tractor.....plowing garden,pushing snow,etc.
It was given to me about 6 years ago.
I love it !


----------

